# Hardwood Haul



## NazNomad (19 Jan 2017)

Postman bought this lot today ...







I 'trolled' all the UK hardwood flooring sites for free samples and got these.

Loads of oak, some beech, ash, maple, walnut, acacia... A bag of Haribo, and the postie didn't want the plastic crate back either.

Result. :-D


----------



## Claymore (19 Jan 2017)

..........


----------



## Nelsun (19 Jan 2017)

Do you have any fancy tricks for getting the finish off the samples? I have a pile of lacquered oak flooring to use up but a belt sander with 40 grit is slow going getting it off and I'm fearful of running it through a thicknesser / power planer for fear of it messing up the blades. Is there a chemical that'll get the worst off perhaps?


----------



## NazNomad (19 Jan 2017)

I think there's about 10 different companies there. :-D

I'll leave whatever finish is on there, just handplane the backs to get the ridges off.


----------



## Claymore (19 Jan 2017)

..........


----------



## xiphidius (19 Jan 2017)

I like Haribo's hahahaha


----------



## Claymore (19 Jan 2017)

...........


----------



## xiphidius (19 Jan 2017)

At my time of life they are not nearly as good as Jellyatrics hahahaha


----------



## NazNomad (20 Jan 2017)

Even better haul from the Postie today...

A stack of Walnut, Merbau, Oak, Jatoba, Maple and Kempas.


... but the best thing - 







This scroll sawing lark is going to give me diabetes at this rate.


----------



## novocaine (20 Jan 2017)

it's all pith and centre grain and therefore useless, chuck it all in the box and I'll make sure it goes to keeping a good workman warm for you, best I can do. 

actually I feel so sorry for you that I'll give you a pack of opel fruits and a marathon for your troubles.


----------



## NazNomad (20 Jan 2017)

I would, but I'm sure that Marathon will be 27 years past it's 'best before' date. :-D


----------



## NazNomad (23 Jan 2017)

I tried the kitchen worktop guys... 

Got three samples today - 8'' x 4'' x 1½'' - Maple, Wenge, Zebrano. :-D

No munchies today though #cheapskates.


----------



## nadnerb (28 Jan 2017)

Hi Naz 
Word of warning.... be careful using that stuff. the chemicals in the laminate are highly toxic and scrollsaw blades being so fine brings out the worst of them. I had to spend a night in A+E after cutting some of those a few years back
Regards
Brendan
PS. Sorry ,not trying top rain on your parade


----------



## NazNomad (28 Jan 2017)

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## NazNomad (2 Feb 2017)

Reading your post again, I'm not using laminate, just solid wood with a oiled/lacquered finish on it.


----------

